

Study: 93 Percent of Americans Want Companies to Have Presence on Social Media Sites - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/study_social_media_presence.php

======
pius
Sorry, but I find it hard to believe that 93% of Americans even know what a
"Social Media" site is.

